# Hope the 'hypo' dog



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Well... can't believe Hope is 16 weeks already! although feels like she has been here forever she has fitted into our lives so well! thought some updated photo's were long overdue!!

(sorry bit of a long one!)

Hope is picking up on Ben's diabetic hypo's more regularly now (for anyone who doesn't know our story, I am training Hope myself to detect and alert ourselves if our 3 year old goes into dangerous levels due to his type 1 diabetes).... The alerts aren't necessarily very clear yet, but we are getting their... However last week I was amazed by her even more:-

Ben was upstairs playing in his bedroom, he wasn't quite due for his finger prick, however I thought I would do it early as his levels have been a bit irratic lately... I was shocked and scared to find him passed out on his bedroom floor  After a finger prick he showed as 2.4 (one of the lowest readings he has ever given)... luckily Ben stirred and was alert enough to drink his apple juice, however he was still unable to stand and very shaky, so I carried him downstairs and placed him on the sofa... Why am I telling you this??? WELL! looking back I realised then why Hope had gone from being asleep in her bed to running around the front room like a loon just before I went upstairs (I just assumed it was a mad five minutes! or was it??)... 
Once I put Ben on the sofa, Hope immediately broke away from her looney running around, jumped up onto the sofa, put one paw on Bens leg and barked!! Treats to hand (luckily) I gave her one... however what she then did amazed me more!! She then lay with her head calmly on Ben's lap and stayed their for approx 10-15mins (unheard of as she is normally a right wriggle bum!), then got up and went off into the backgarden... litteraly a split second later Ben got really excited jumping up and down about an advert on the tv!!! So not only did she detect the hypo, she then lay with Ben until he came out of the hypo!!! I wouldn't believe it, hadn't I seen it with my own eyes!!! Goes without saying that Ben loves her (afterwards he said with a big smile, that Hope made him better  )

One very proud mummy 

At the time of the above incident I couldn't help but reach for the camera (not nice seeing Ben looking so poorly, but I put a couple of others with Ben and his partner in crime looking more like themselves!)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Hope sounds very clever and your son is super cute too! It must have been such a scare for you. So pleased he's ok now and what a gorgeous girl Hope is. I am sure they are going to be the best of buddies!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

what an amazing story,and clever hope.so glad yr little boy is ok.
cp's are so clever,
hope the training keeps going well.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a lovely account and such lovely photos of your 2 little ones... They are adorable together


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful photos and a touching story. So pleased to hear it's going so well. Btw, can't believe how much Hope has grown!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Turi said:


> Beautiful photos and a touching story. So pleased to hear it's going so well. Btw, can't believe how much Hope has grown!


Thank you xx Tell me about her growth... Suddenly seems to have sprouted . I wish she would stay a pup forever!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

These gorgeous dogs never cease to amaze me. Gorgeous pics of Ben and Hope xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

that is amazing, what a clever girl. glad everything is going well with her.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable photos and so glad Hope is around to help you. They will have a special bond- I'm sure.


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

after reading your story of what hope did and your little boy saying hope made him better, you have one or should i say 2 special son and dog in you life.
glad hope is doing well.
wishing you and your family well
mandy


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

An amazing read!! What a wonderful little dog, well done Hope. It sounds like Ben and Hope are forging an amazing bond, what a great friendship they have.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

That story is so beautiful - what a lovely bond your very cute son, Ben and beautiful Hope are going to have?
Well done on the training x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

That is amazing! Your son and hope are gorgeous and it's lovely to see them cuddled up together.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

They look so gorgeous together just made for one another!!

Lovely story x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I know I have said before but this story is amazing and you can tell they really love each other by the photos. Hope is a gorgeous pup and I hope that she continues to help your little Ben  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Clever, clever little Hope. I'm so glad she is well now and is there for your son. Adorable photos BTW.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow - what a lovely story. They look so great together. Wonderful wee Hope.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

What a uplifting story you have every right to be proud you have a beautiful boy and a beautiful dog and be proud of yourself for training Hope


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

What a very proud mum you must be! Lovely account of bond between dog and human.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

How sweet, and well done regarding your training
What a clever cp and at just 16 weeks old.

Leanne x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing, clever puppy. Your son looks very cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your very kind comments xxx. Made me quite tearful that so many people have replied with such kind words


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's amazing! You said you are training her, how do you do this? Id be really interested if you have the time to explain xx She's obviously picking up on his condition very well. Part of my job is delivering paediatric first aid which includes diabetes in children...I think every house should have a "hope"in their first aid box! Best wishes to you all , sam xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

What an awesome dog! Hope is certainly a super-poo  We need an anual cockapoo award, I nominate Hope!!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> That's amazing! You said you are training her, how do you do this? Id be really interested if you have the time to explain xx She's obviously picking up on his condition very well. Part of my job is delivering paediatric first aid which includes diabetes in children...I think every house should have a "hope"in their first aid box! Best wishes to you all , sam xx


The basic jist of her training (without going in to too much detail, as don't want to become a bore  ) is to capture Bens scent during a hypo, we then use these swobs to feed Hope treats via a bowls/containers carrying that scent, so she associates the smell with extremely good treats  its all about positive re-enforcement and repeatition... We have moved up a step in the training now and hide the scent in the room without her seeing.. Then tell her to "find" never seen a helicopter tail spinning so fast with excitement!!

It is lovely as she really seems to enjoy it and seems such a happy contented little thing (preparing myself for adolescence when no doubt it will all change  )

Obviously we still have to be very aware of Bens levels, its just nice to know their is an extra pair of eyes (and super sensitive nose) on the look out! Even if she wasnt detecting, TBH the reassurance and comfort she brings to Ben when he is in hypo is magical  xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a clever girl Hope is and they are such lovely photos you have posted.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aw that's such a lovely story  glad she looks after your little boy  xx


----------

